

Features planned for clojure 1.1 - silkodyssey
http://clojure.blogspot.com/2009/10/clojure-is-two.html

======
icey
The title should probably be modified to read "Clojure is Two!" since a
minority of the article is about future Clojure features.

~~~
jacquesm
And especially since that is the original article title and describes it much
better.

Clojure is one of the more interesting developments in language land in the
last couple of years, this might just be what will bring lisp to the
mainstream.

~~~
swannodette
I couldn't agree with this more. The point isn't so much that what it brings
to the table is new - but that it packages all these features in such an
accessible way:

* lockless concurrency

* syntactical support for data structures a la Python/Ruby

* macros

* polymorphism and inheritance

* functional programming

All this and the core language is defined in only 4500 or so lines of Clojure.

The Clojure-in-Clojure project is really something to look forward to.

------
DavidSJ
Clojure's a very promising language, which I'm very interested in. However, I
wish its promotional material would stop marketing O(log n) as O(1).

If it's really fast, fine, say it's really fast. But _all_ logarithmic time
complexity is the same, as far as time complexity goes. Having a base of 32
instead of, say, 2 merely means you're (all other things being equal, which
they probably aren't) a constant factor of 5 times as fast.

